# alternative pouch materials to leather



## zimbowarrior

:yeahthat: well are there any because im all out of leather atm and was wondering if it was possible to use other materials


----------



## e~shot

duct tape


----------



## Hrawk

Denim & canvass work ok but don't last very long unless you stitch and reinforce the edges, plus they can be prone to return to sender shots.

Duct tape as E~Shot says above. A few layers wrapped up serves well.

Vinyl and imitation leathers from old hand bags, shoe tongues etc.


----------



## ash

I pulled the leather label off the back of an old pair of jeans for the pouch on my main shooter.

Old wallets, old shoes, handbags etc can yield free or cheap leather.


----------



## Mujician

I visited a leather shop recently with the hope of finding some good pouch material. I took in the last scrap I had when I bought some from a catapult maker. (Almost looked like it was two-ply) it was just around 2.5 mm. After chatting with the owner I walked out with an entire goat hide (only a small one)
Goat hide is thinner than cow hide, and as it turns out, the smaller the animal, the tougher the hide. The pouches I've made are very strong considering how thin and flimsy it seems. This of course means its much more lightweight than other pouches


----------



## DaveSteve

Does somebody have pictures of non leather pouches?

Denim, canvas, duct tape ect?


----------



## phil

Maybe this sort of thing would work you can get it any were 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20mm-Webbing-Olive-Textured-Weave-X-8-Meters-/321111487279?pt=UK_Crafts_Sewing_Supplies_MJ&hash=item4ac3bc732f


----------



## August West

I know nothing about southern Africa but if there are thrift shops there it is a great place to scrounge for old women's purses or boots and other things for cheap to make pouches from. If the lether is too thin I have had very good luck glueing two peices together, my favorite pouches actually.


----------



## zimbowarrior

thanks for all the replies i will go to the flea market and see if i can scrounge some cheap leather.

and also with the smaller animal=stronger hide concepts, could i make rat or ground squirrel pouches?


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Flippinout slingshots currently have samples around the world being trialled. They're in the testing phase, so subscribe to their simpleshot page for updates on em if you're interested in that.


----------



## Mujician

zimbowarrior said:


> thanks for all the replies i will go to the flea market and see if i can scrounge some cheap leather.
> and also with the smaller animal=stronger hide concepts, could i make rat or ground squirrel pouches?


Lol, don't know! All I know is the goat hide I have is super light/thin and strong


----------



## Damir Crozg

rope and duct tape :iono:


----------



## Charles

You might try woven slingshot pouches:

http://slingshotforu...urself-a-pouch/

http://slingshotforu...uch#entry151967

http://slingshotforu...ouch#entry48336

http://slingshotforu...ouch#entry43034

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20816-braided-nylon-pouch/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20805-want-to-try-cord-braided-pouch/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zimbowarrior

thanks guys for all the info and i might give rope and duct tape a try and ill see if i can bag a few ground squirrel hides.

Charles, thanks again for the links.


----------



## zimbowarrior

Damir Crozg said:


> slingsh 060.jpg
> 
> rope and duct tape :iono:


have you tryed this and how does it work out for you?


----------



## Haken

You can also use the foil lining used to create ponds and pools. That stuff is awesome. Light and unbreakable.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Damir Crozg said:


> slingsh 060.jpg
> 
> rope and duct tape :iono:


Even though that hole looks a little too big, I like that.

I have tried duct tape pouches but didn't care for them.

I have tried paracord tabbed pouches, and didn't care for them.

But a combination of both seems like its worth trying.. Maybe I will care for them 

Edit, actually that looks like a hair tie for pony tails.. If not, that is what I am going to try first.

LGD


----------



## Damir Crozg

zimbowarrior said:


> Damir Crozg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slingsh 060.jpg
> 
> rope and duct tape :iono:
> 
> 
> 
> have you tryed this and how does it work out for you?
Click to expand...

I have not tried it, but you can do in a couple of minutes and you try.
If you are satisfied you can use, and if you did not just throw it away.

:iono:


----------



## crazymike

Try the skin of a kangaroo. hee hee hee.


----------



## Hunter69

I recently cut up an old pair of shoes which were very strong but thin leather, and also an old leather jacket problem is the jacket leather is very soft and tears on full draw so used for a pellet pouch instead its very nice for those ....just my sewing is needs much improvemet :rolling:


----------



## Vetryan15

I use leather dog leashes and collars, the collars have holes in them so less work u gotta do.


----------



## JTizzle

crazymike said:


> Try the skin of a kangaroo. hee hee hee.


I have, but it makes me jumpy!


----------

